# Stains on mouth from water bowls..



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Any of you using water bottles instead of bowls to help with the stains on the mouth? I have two dogs and cats...will the cats use the bottles? Any other suggestions? I have to keep the cats food up high, so could probably move all the water bowls up and have bottles for the dogs..
thanks for your help!:ear:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I use for Havee, and I think Kara does too for Gucci, the bottle adapter from www.pawmarksonline.com. It's screwed to the wall and limits the amount of water left in his beard and on the floor. Been using it for a few years and am very satisfied with it!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a water bottle on a stand and have used it for 3 years. One of my dogs, Chico, has rust-colored stains around his beard, despite this. You can see it in my signature picture.
The others don't. It may be unrelated.
We use filtered water from the fridg in the bottle.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Any of you using water bottles instead of bowls to help with the stains on the mouth? I have two dogs and cats...will the cats use the bottles? Any other suggestions? I have to keep the cats food up high, so could probably move all the water bowls up and have bottles for the dogs..
> thanks for your help!:ear:


 I bought one to try to help the staining. Zoey and Maddie learned fast how to use it but they don't seem to drink nearly as much as from the bowl. Like in a day the bottle only went down about 2'' so I went back to the bowl. I might try a different kind . I would think cats could learn.


----------

